# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  What is the meaning of seeing a lot of Hyenas in my dream?

## Nizzam

I was sleeping in the same bed with my father. I saw a dream. In my dream me and my father was walking somewhere. The place felt like a village road. I had a bag in my hand. But the bag was actually made by my shirt. Then I saw a lots of Hyenas. I was very afraid and surprised. I never saw this many hyenas in my life. I thought they will kill me and eat me. Then suddenly a hyena attacked me and took my bag. It felt like there was money in my bag. The hyenas liked the smell of my shirt. I started to run in fear and my dream broke and I woke up. I am not shy to add that the relation between me and my father is not very sweet. We share the same room or bed because there is a lack of room. :Cheeky:

----------


## Crashyy

I'm not sure but I just googled the meaning of seeing hyenas in dreams and I found this; 

If you see a hyena in your dreams, you will meet much disappointment and much ill luck in your undertakings, and your companions will be very uncongenial. If lovers have this dream, they will often be involved in quarrels. If one attacks you, your reputation will be set upon by busybodies.

Laughter or taunting. Danger. Criticism or "biting" comments (due to hyenas' very strong jaws). Watching, stalking or a feeling of being stalked. Speed in getting what you want or meeting a goal. Dreaming of this animal can represent: Having too much of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being less this way Not having enough of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being more like this Someone or something in your real life with whom you associate one of these qualities (an event, situation, threat, etc.)

----------


## Nizzam

> I'm not sure but I just googled the meaning of seeing hyenas in dreams and I found this; 
> 
> If you see a hyena in your dreams, you will meet much disappointment and much ill luck in your undertakings, and your companions will be very uncongenial. If lovers have this dream, they will often be involved in quarrels. If one attacks you, your reputation will be set upon by busybodies.
> 
> Laughter or taunting. Danger. Criticism or "biting" comments (due to hyenas' very strong jaws). Watching, stalking or a feeling of being stalked. Speed in getting what you want or meeting a goal. Dreaming of this animal can represent: Having too much of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being less this way Not having enough of one of these qualities, or that you could benefit by being more like this Someone or something in your real life with whom you associate one of these qualities (an event, situation, threat, etc.)



I googled and got the same result. I do not understand one thing what is the meaning of busy bodies?

----------


## Crashyy

> I googled and got the same result. I do not understand one thing what is the meaning of busy bodies?



That's a person who mixes into other people's affairs  :smiley:

----------


## gab

_Moved to Dream Interpretation_

----------


## Morningangel

The pack of hyenas can mean that there is a heavy burden on your shoulders, lots of responsibility, a lot is expected of you.  [The necessity of sharing sleeping quarters with your dad, for one.]  The bag in your hand emphasizes the idea of burdens.  In fact, you have even used the "shirt off your back" to make it, which indicates that one, at least, of your burdens is financial.  Dreams often repeat a metaphor over and over, as if  your subconscious, because it can't use words, has to scream at you in symbols, and it certainly does so in this dream.  Not only do the hyenas, the shirt and the bag all talk of burdens, financial burden, in particular, but then there is money in the bag!

There may not be anything you can do about the financial burdens, but knowing that this is the source of your stress, may help you cope with it.

Good luck and blessings!

----------

